# which brand i should go for point and shoot camera



## vik (Apr 16, 2012)

my budget is 8000rs/- suggest me good p&s camera for good image quality...main focus on pic not video recording....also need good flash to click the pic in night or low light....camera which can take nice pic in any function


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 17, 2012)

If you can extend your budget a lil bit then you can have a look at Sony H70 or Nikon 6200, but I think sony one would be a better one


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2012)

get canon ixus camera...


----------



## mrintech (Apr 17, 2012)

Canon Cameras


----------



## vik (Apr 18, 2012)

which is better among them
1.Canon PowerShot A 3200 IS Point & Shoot (Silver)
2.Sony DSC-W630 Point & Shoot (Black)
3.Nikon Coolpix S4150 Point & Shoot (Black)
4.Canon PowerShot A 3300 IS Point & Shoot (Black)
u can suggest me another camera around 7500rs/-


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 18, 2012)

Canon 3300 would be a better pick I think among the above 4 models


----------



## mrintech (Apr 19, 2012)

vik said:


> which is better among them
> 1.Canon PowerShot A 3200 IS Point & Shoot (Silver)
> 2.Sony DSC-W630 Point & Shoot (Black)
> 3.Nikon Coolpix S4150 Point & Shoot (Black)
> ...



I have Canon PowerShot A 3200 and it's good, but for very basic photography purpose. 

I like the Photos and HD Videos shooted using Canon PowerShot A 3200.

A 3300 will be better option, but check out the comparison between them. OR wait for better responses from Camera Gurus here

BTW I got Canon PowerShot A 3200 ,around 1 year back, for 5995/- using some discount code from Letsbuy  Make sure you look for Discount Codes and deals on popular websites before purchasing


----------

